# Barasti



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We usually head over to the public beach next to SkyDubai with our 4 year old which is a 15 minute walk. On my own with him this weekend so looking at walking just across the road to Barasti. 
So, its free entrance to the beach? We will only be there for a couple of hours so don't need the facilities or food. 
Have read on a trip advisor thread they check bags for water/food etc.....is that right?
With a munching 4 year old boy I never travel lightly without snacks! 
And in this heat, his mineral replacement drinks.....newbies keeping up our minerals levels!
Anyone help with the entrance etc there?

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Bar-nasty lol as it's affectionately known as, is part of the Le Merdien Hotel - you can't use the beach for free, you either have to be a member or pay an entrance fee. It's free to the bar/eaterie area only. That doesn't give beach access.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Bar-nasty lol as it's affectionately known as, is part of the Le Merdien Hotel - you can't use the beach for free, you either have to be a member or pay an entrance fee. It's free to the bar/eaterie area only. That doesn't give beach access.


Lol!:clap2:
A place I shall avoid then! What a shame as thought of trying a different area with less walking distance this morning. 
Shall stick to our normal haunt then as we like it there!

Thanks for the help. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What about Jumeirah beach park? It's like 5dhs entry and they have facilities as well. It does get a bit croweded on a Friday though.

Or try Sunset beach or Kite beach - free public beaches.

Basically any beach linked to a hotel is going to charge an entry to use it.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> What about Jumeirah beach park? It's like 5dhs entry and they have facilities as well. It does get a bit croweded on a Friday though.
> 
> Or try Sunset beach or Kite beach - free public beaches.
> 
> Basically any beach linked to a hotel is going to charge an entry to use it.


Yep, we are doing Jumeirah Beach Park on Sunday to avoid weekend crowd. Is Business Bay metro near it? Our son is obsessed with travel by metro which is good until we get our car!

Haven't heard of Sunset or Kite Beach. Will google them.

We do prefer the free beaches as feel we just don't use the facilities at paid ones.

You've been a great help!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The metro isn't really close. Kite beach is nice - so called because of all the kite surfers - might be nice for the little one to watch. Sunset beach is the last public beach next to the Burj Al Arab.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> The metro isn't really close. Kite beach is nice - so called because of all the kite surfers - might be nice for the little one to watch. Sunset beach is the last public beach next to the Burj Al Arab.


Thanks. Once our shipped goods arrive with his own kite he will love Kite Beach!
Going to check these places out over the next couple of weeks.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You're most welcome. Oh for a little help they have a webcam on kite beach - 5.4 knots @ Windcam.com

So you can see the conditions and how busy it is.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's another public beach close by, just past the entrance to the Palm called something like Palace Beach or something. It'll be a bit tricky to walk to though.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There's a bit of beach sectioned off for Barasti users with sun loungers etc. It's free to get but you'll obviously be expected to buy food/drink. It gets quite busy too so you'll need to get there early to claim one.

The last few times I've been it's been quite nice, a friend told me they've cut down on the pissheads, post brunchers etc.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

One of the juniors on my team is part of a dragonboat team that trains at Barasti. He says the beach is filthy. Covered with cigarette butts and bottle caps and even broken glass. 

The water in Mina Seyahi, that little sea between Barasti/Westin and the offshore island, is stagnant compared to the open beaches. The islands and the Palm cut off the current circulation so the temperature is warmer and the water dirtier than it is a km further away at the Palace Beach. I waterski through the area periodically and it's always remarkable how much nicer and cooler the water is on the opposite side of the Palm. 

Stick to the Palace Beach or visit the open beaches in Jumeira/Umm Suqeim. I like the north end of Kite beach. Quiet and clean. 






Mr Rossi said:


> There's a bit of beach sectioned off for Barasti users with sun loungers etc. It's free to get but you'll obviously be expected to buy food/drink. It gets quite busy too so you'll need to get there early to claim one.
> 
> The last few times I've been it's been quite nice, a friend told me they've cut down on the pissheads, post brunchers etc.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> One of the juniors on my team is part of a dragonboat team that trains at Barasti. He says the beach is filthy. Covered with cigarette butts and bottle caps and even broken glass.
> 
> The water in Mina Seyahi, that little sea between Barasti/Westin and the offshore island, is stagnant compared to the open beaches. The islands and the Palm cut off the current circulation so the temperature is warmer and the water dirtier than it is a km further away at the Palace Beach. I waterski through the area periodically and it's always remarkable how much nicer and cooler the water is on the opposite side of the Palm.
> 
> Stick to the Palace Beach or visit the open beaches in Jumeira/Umm Suqeim. I like the north end of Kite beach. Quiet and clean.


Boo hoo! Not a place to take a 4 year old who loves to dig in the sand, build castles and roll around. Sounds nasty!

Thank you all for your information and my beach to do list is now Kite, Sunset and Palace! 
:clap2:


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Boo hoo! Not a place to take a 4 year old who loves to dig in the sand, build castles and roll around. Sounds nasty!
> 
> Thank you all for your information and my beach to do list is now Kite, Sunset and Palace!
> :clap2:


Thanks for this - I had a look at beach clubs but quickly decided they were not for us! This gives me places to take my two digging for treasure, hope we find some


----------

